# Older Budgie wanted



## Sewest89 (5 mo ago)

Hi, we sadly recently lost our male Budgie Boris, leaving his female companion Doris on her own. We would like to get her a new friend, but we don't want to adopt or buy a baby or young Budgie. Does anyone have an older Budgie - 6 years plus that's looking for a new home? We live in East Sussex. Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Have you tried contacting animal shelters and/or bird rescue organizations in your area?
They often have budgies that are in need of a new loving forever home.

I would recommend you try to find a female rather than a male so you will not have to worry about discouraging breeding.
Additionally, recognize that not all budgies get along with one another so be prepared to house the new budgie separately from Doris IF necessary.

If you do get another bird, please be sure you quarantine it.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*

*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*If you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*

*Nice to have you with us. If you have questions after reading everything, please let us know.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

I'm sorry for your loss of Boris ♥ 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! FaeryBee has provided some great resources and information above.

I hope that you are able to locate an older budgie in need of a forever home! Please keep us updated. 

Meanwhile, if you have any questions while browsing through the form resources above, be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. We'd love to meet Doris too!

Best wishes! 👋


----------

